# Just chilling!!!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is Max, he isone of my kittens from last year,He now lives with my little bro. He is Lulus brother and already a whopper.
I think he has inherited his moms laid back purrsonality.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

lol..great pic...so cute.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

That's so funny! xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what a beautiful colour hes georgous


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol..great pic...so cute.





mollyismyworld said:


> That's so funny! xx


Thanks, all thats missing is a can of beer lol


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol!!!! :001_wub: really sweet.

Pmsl! with all being missing is a can of beer hehehe!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahahaha that picture made me laugh, brilliant !! :biggrin:


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Thanks, all thats missing is a can of beer lol


And the TV remote!!! xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> And the TV remote!!! xx


Lol, yeah


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Thanks, all thats missing is a can of beer lol


lol...so true


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol Dont be giving him any bad ideas!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

HaHa!! Great pic! Love it when they sit like that!! :lol: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Despite being sat on that couch like my Uncle Tony she is a very handsome little man!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks eveyone xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

great picture


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jen ...lol what a fantastic picture and such a gorgeous cat too, well done Jen, ..............Chris


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohh he's gorgeous!! Love that pic! ....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## skisoph86 (Jul 14, 2008)

aww awesome pic!!


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Lol great pics hillarious


----------

